# raccourci clavier pour ouvrir la baie IBOOK



## vypyvypy (16 Novembre 2010)

bonjour 
j'ai un Ibook blanc
je veux réinstaller mac OS
ce mac à un lecteur dvc/cd qu'il faut ouvrir avec un raccourci clavier mais je ne le connais pas 

Qui peut m'aider


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2010)

C'est un G3 ?
F12


----------



## vypyvypy (17 Novembre 2010)

merci mais malheureusement d'après la photo de chez apple c'est plutôt un IBook G4

je continue à chercher


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

essayez la combinaison "cmd-e" ou "pomme-e" à tout hasard. Sinon, il me semble que sur certains modèles, il y avait un petit trou à côté du tiroir du lecteur. On peut enfiler une tige de trombone dans ce trou et ça ouvre le plateau du lecteur.


----------



## Invité (17 Novembre 2010)

Ben, c'est F12 aussi pour l'éjection sur les iBook G4.
J'ignorais que certains étaient sortis avec des tiroirs&#8230;

edith

D'après MacTracker tous les iBook G4 possèdent des slot loading, il suffit d'insérer le disque dans la fente ad-hoc sur la droite de l'appareil.


----------



## twinworld (17 Novembre 2010)

il me semble me rappeler qu'on avait un iBook blanc 12 pouces au bureau et qu'il avait un tiroir. Mais c'est vrai que c'était peut-être un G3.


----------



## vypyvypy (18 Novembre 2010)

mon problème est l'ouverture de la baie pour inserer le CD


----------



## twinworld (18 Novembre 2010)

vous n'avez pas trouvé le petit trou pour l'ouverture de dépannage ?


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> vous n'avez pas trouvé le petit trou pour l'ouverture de dépannage ?



Sur un iBook G4, je doute


----------



## twinworld (18 Novembre 2010)

ouais mais il dit qu'il a un tiroir... il va pas l'ouvrir avec un pied de biche, non ?


----------



## Invité (18 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais mais il dit qu'il a un tiroir... il va pas l'ouvrir avec un pied de biche, non ?



Il n'y a pas d'iBook G4 non slot loading

Sinon, effectivement le trombone pour les G3 ça marche (au moins sur le mien  )
il reste aussi l'open firmware "eject-cd"
le boot avec la touche gauche de la souris enfoncée
etc


----------



## twinworld (18 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il n'y a pas d'iBook G4 non slot loading


c'est bien ce qu'il me semble aussi. Et c'est plus facile de confondre le modèle que de ne pas reconnaître ce qu'est un tiroir. Du coup, je me suis pas focalisé sur le modèle.


----------



## vypyvypy (19 Novembre 2010)

:rose:
merci apres recherche sur apple qui oubli les vieux 
cela semble être un G3 OPEN-TRAY
 je vais voir


----------



## vypyvypy (21 Novembre 2010)

en fait c'est un dernier modèle Ibook G3 avec lecteur qui  se commande 
par Eject ou CTR eject
le trombonne arche aussi


----------

